# Can I drink anything before fasted cardio ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Like a cup of tea ??


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah mate , when i did it for a show i had a cup of black coffee before every session, kept me going for an hour fasted cardio !


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

jonnysmith123 said:


> yeah mate , when i did it for a show i had a cup of black coffee before every session, kept me going for an hour fasted cardio !


Sugar with it ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

you can have what you want before hand but it wont be fasted.


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

naa i didnt, just straight didnt taste too nice but did the job. I couldnt have any sugar because my diet was a bit extreme but a little sugar wont hurt i dont think


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> you can have what you want before hand but it wont be fasted.


Not even black tea or water ?


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

of course you can have water, you need to drink loads of water when cutting. Can have as much water as you like lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

You can have black tea/coffee, sugar free cordial etc, they have some kcals, but they are negligible IMO. People take BCAA and EAAs pre c/v for semi fasted cardio. Do what you like mate. Fasted alludes to not consuming any calories from the point you wake up, to the time you do your session.


----------

